# Kennt jemand ein Tutorial?



## chpa (16. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe hier einen wirklich coolen Button gefunden und würde den gerne nachbauen. Kennt jemand vielleicht ein Tutorial, das ähnliche Buttons behandelt?

Mit geht es vor allem um die halbdurchsichtige abgerundete Überlagerung (hoffe das ist gut beschrieben  )

Beste Grüße

Ch. Paterok


----------



## smileyml (16. September 2011)

In der Regel macht man solch einen Effekt mit einer weißen Transparenten Fläche.


----------



## Nicklos (16. September 2011)

Hallo chpa,

Wie smileyml das beschrieben hat lässt sich das durch eine weiße Fläche lösen, bei der die Deckkraft reduziert wird. In deinem Beispiel ist das einfach eine weiß gefüllte Ellipse.

Hier ein Tutorial das diese Methode verwendet:
Hier Klicken

Gruß

Nicklos


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. September 2011)

Und damit der Button gewissermaßen seine Form behält und nicht irgendwas von der weißen Ellipse oder Rechteck "übersteht", solltest du mal nachlesen, was eine Schnittmaske (ehemals Beschnittgruppe) macht und wie man sie anwendet. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fredkid (26. September 2011)

ich stell mal ein Tutorial dazu in die Inbox


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. September 2011)

Ich habe das Tutorial mal eben veröffentlicht. Danke an Fredkid dafür!

chpa: Bitte beachte trotzdem noch Martins Posting; Fredkid ist bei seinem Tutorial nicht darauf eingegangen, aber wenn man es richtig anwendet, kann diese Schnittmaske durchaus sinnvoll sein.


----------

